# foam Gelatin prosthetic



## slayde (Oct 17, 2013)

how do i make this prosthetic stick?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Pros-aide adhesive.


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

I second that! Pros-aide is needed for foamed gelatin. spirit gum won't last and Pro-aide is more resistant to sweating. Sweat and foamed gelatin are not friends. just normal body heat is fine. In fact it helps it achieve a little movement. A lot of people think it will melt, but your pretty much have to be on fire for that. You can use it for all kinds of cool effects. You can even cover your hair with gelatin or foamed gelatin. Don't try to just pull it off though. Take a nice hot shower. it comes right out with little discomfort. In this pic I am wearing multiple foam gelatin pieces and then my ear and hair is covered with gelatin. Creates a cool scarred look.
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1486&pictureid=18527


----------

